# Mudskipper let go?



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

So my mudskippers were getting sick so I took them to a bunch of pet places. I also had a Danube crested newt. So this one guy was willing to take two in (hopefully now there better  ) then when we got home my family said if letting them go in a huge pond was ok to me. We still had one mudskipper and the crested newt. I thought about it while I was sleeping and I thought it was the right choice. The guy from the pet place approved of it too. So the weekend i let them go. The newt swam right away. The mudskipper sat there with his territorial purple fin up. Then he put it down and walked away. So did we we got it ALL on video. Did we make the right choice?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Legless4Life said:


> So my mudskippers were getting sick so I took them to a bunch of pet places. I also had a Danube crested newt. So this one guy was willing to take two in (hopefully now there better  ) then when we got home my family said if letting them go in a huge pond was ok to me. We still had one mudskipper and the crested newt. I thought about it while I was sleeping and I thought it was the right choice. The guy from the pet place approved of it too. So the weekend i let them go. The newt swam right away. The mudskipper sat there with his territorial purple fin up. Then he put it down and walked away. So did we we got it ALL on video. Did we make the right choice?


Are you a troll? Every single post I've seen of yours today has been ridiculous.

If this is true, No! you did not do the right thing. In fact, you have broken the law.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

No im not a troll.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

Why does everyone hate me on these forums?


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

Pls just cut me some slack, it wasn't my fault.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Are you a troll? Every single post I've seen of yours today has been ridiculous.
> 
> If this is true, No! you did not do the right thing. In fact, you have broken the law.


I thought the same. Getting pretty boring now.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

**louise** said:


> I thought the same. Getting pretty boring now.


agree.....waste of time.....so sad


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I have no idea who you are, never seen your name about, nor do I visit this forum often. I certainly don't hate you, however this morning I have read at least 3 threads started by you that seem to be written purely to get a rise or wind people up.

That said, ignorance of the law is not an excuse. you've released non native species in to the ecosystem which could possibly have devastating effect.
In all likely hood, you've just condemned the animals to death, which could be seen as breaching animal welfare laws. At the very least, it is likely to make the community look bad in the eyes of the public.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Legless4Life said:


> So my mudskippers were getting sick so I took them to a bunch of pet places.


None of these pet places were a vets I take it.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

supatips said:


> Legless4Life said:
> 
> 
> > So my mudskippers were getting sick so I took them to a bunch of pet places.
> ...


Yah they weren't they were dumb places lik petco and stuff


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Legless4Life said:


> Yah they weren't they were dumb places lik petco and stuff


Well that explains it.

Can you please only post when you have something helpful/useful to say. Stop commenting on the RIP posts which are several months old.

Perhaps you could do a post in Introductions setting out your experience with reptiles and what you have/have kept.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> Can you please only post when you have something helpful/useful to say. Stop commenting on the RIP posts which are several months old.
> 
> Perhaps you could do a post in Introductions setting out your experience with reptiles and what you have/have kept.


Or you could y'know:whistling2:


----------

